# My 2003 BMW 540i install ** pics **



## BlackSapphire

Hey guys, I realize I'm new around here so I thought I'd post the latest incarnation of my mobile sound system.

Actually, I'll show you the last two versions.

First, I went to high school in the late 80s. Those years were a really fun time in the world of car audio. Not much neon, very few motorized gizmos, no flat panels, hardly any fiberglass, etc. It's been fun watching this sport/hobby/obsession evolve to where it is today. At the same time, it's sad to see once highly respected companies either sell out or go under completely. Oh well - all in the name of 'progress' I assume. :/

So... the reason I bring all of that up is to help explain why I went with what I did at first.

I replaced the factory HU/MID with a bezel that I customized to hold a DIN HU as well as a 1/2 DIN EQ. I was big into Zapco EQs back in the early 90s and I'm a big 'knob turner'. Still today, I'd much rather adjust by turning knobs instead of navigating through a menu system. OK, I digress.

Here is the 'specimen':










I originally went with the Alpine 9885 due to illumination and 3-line options. However, by going this route, I lost some of my on board computer functions - no big deal for the first year.  Eventually, I grew to miss them.



















Since then, I've sold both of those items and have gone back back to integrating into the factory HU for a more stealthy look. It's tough to make aftermarket stuff look good in a BMW E39 dashboard but I think I did my best.

At the time, I also had two elemental designs NINe.2Xs. One running an eD 13Ov3 12" sub at 600w (4 ohms). The other was running my eDi 6500 components at 150w/channel (also 4 ohms). The sub was firing through the ski pass through - directly pressurizing the cabin.




























All wiring is 1/0 to the dist block and 4 gauge to each amplifier.

At the time, I had a little Alpine MRP-250 for rear fill.

you can see it in this pic:










Rear fill was a pair of eDi 6000v2 components. As you all are aware, it was overkill and unnecessary. They found a new home.










Fast forward to today. I sold the Alpine HU, the Three.1 EQ, the eDi 6000s in the rear, the eD NINe.2X amplifiers, and the Alpine amp.

Current setup as follows:

JL 300/2v2 amplifier on eDi 6500 components up front.
JL 500/1v2 monoblock amp on JL 12W6v2
Zapco I-Force 250 on rear fill (Kicker KS525 coaxs gained down to nothing). I don't normally have rear fill unless I have clients riding around with me.

New enclosure - 1.25ft^3 and lined with eDeadv3.



















JL12W6v2 mounted:










View with the armrest down:










Continued on next post.......


----------



## BlackSapphire

continued from above......

I ended up re-using the amp trim panel for now - the holes are slightly too big but I got over it when I realized I could save a couple of hours. I will re-do it soon though and will do something a little more 'interesting'.



















I mounted the Zapco in the side panel where the Alpine amp used to be and built a trim panel. The flash makes the carpet look much darker than it is - it integrates nicely IRL.










Bass knob for 500/1 is mounted in the center console, right where your right hand hangs when your arm is on the armrest.










What else..... Oh, I am using an Arc Audio XEQ - mounted in the glove compartment.

Fuzzy-a$$ pic:











So..... latest 'in progress' stuff includes:

Ditching rear fill (again). When will I learn? 
Ditching eDi tweeters that came with the 6500 comps ("Harsh, party of one - your table is now available!")

I just purchased some Seas neo alums to go in their place.
I'm also ditching the Sat-Net 480 passive crossovers in favor of going active. I'm going to use the Zapco to power the new Seas tweets. I will use an AudioControl 2XS to do the active crossover part.

Also, I'm going to do some more work on the front doors with respect to attenuating some of the spurious sounds I hear from time to time.


That's about it folks - sorry for the long winded post. Comments and constructive criticism are always welcome!!


----------



## autofile

Welcome to the board!
You have almost the same car I purchased in January: '03 540 M-Sport, same color as yours.

I am in the process of installing a new system in it. No pictures just yet, but welcome to DIY!


----------



## ssmith100

Blacksapphire,

Another late 80's old school person like me. Not a lot of us left. Car looks really good. Question, the round trim you have under the 500/1 bass knob, what is it ???? I had "incident" with the drill in my ashtray assembly and that would cover my problem area easily.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## BlackSapphire

ssmith100 said:


> Blacksapphire,
> 
> Another late 80's old school person like me. Not a lot of us left. Car looks really good. Question, the round trim you have under the 500/1 bass knob, what is it ???? I had "incident" with the drill in my ashtray assembly and that would cover my problem area easily.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


Hey Shane. Believe it or not, that's nothing but a 3/8" galvanized washer that I shot a coat of flat black duplicolor onto.  The hole I had there was too big - I used to have the Alpine iPod cable coming through there. I had to fill the gap with something quick and dirty. It works though!


----------



## BlackSapphire

autofile said:


> Welcome to the board!
> You have almost the same car I purchased in January: '03 540 M-Sport, same color as yours.
> 
> I am in the process of installing a new system in it. No pictures just yet, but welcome to DIY!


Awesome! Great car. I'm on the BMW forums as well. If you ever need help with anything, just yell. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## turbotuli

Hey fellow Bimmer owner! I drive an e36. I've been a big fan of your install ever since I saw it on bimmerforums. Still looking good and props on ditching the rear fill and going active! Curious what made you get rid of the eD amps and sub? How does the JL sub compare at nearly twice the cost?

P.S. Your car is sexy too! Love those M-Parallels!


----------



## BlackSapphire

turbotuli said:


> Hey fellow Bimmer owner! I drive an e36. I've been a big fan of your install ever since I saw it on bimmerforums. Still looking good and props on ditching the rear fill and going active! Curious what made you get rid of the eD amps and sub? How does the JL sub compare at nearly twice the cost?
> 
> P.S. Your car is sexy too! Love those M-Parallels!


Ah yes... the internet is a small world.  Thanks for the compliments!

I paid ~$125 more for the JL sub over what I paid for the eD one. To be honest with you, that eD sub sounded great. It was nothing more than a case of the 'unknown' that plagues us all. "Maybe I should scrap it all and start over." "Maybe that piece would make the difference I'm looking for (even though I don't know what I'm missing". etc.... those kinds of crazy thoughts that keep our car audio systems in a constant state of flux. It wasn't much more than wanting to try something new after almost a year of the same system. As for a comparison between the 13Ov3 and the JL12W6, it's a little harder to do since I changed the amp and sub at the same time - I didn't get a chance to compare like for like. However, with that said, I really enjoy the way it sounds now and I think they are similar in SQ with the exception that the JL can dig deeper (the enclosure is 1/4 cube bigger too though).


----------



## turbotuli

BlackSapphire said:


> Ah yes... the internet is a small world.  Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I paid ~$125 more for the JL sub over what I paid for the eD one. To be honest with you, that eD sub sounded great. It was nothing more than a case of the 'unknown' that plagues us all. "Maybe I should scrap it all and start over." "Maybe that piece would make the difference I'm looking for (even though I don't know what I'm missing". etc.... those kinds of crazy thoughts that keep our car audio systems in a constant state of flux. It wasn't much more than wanting to try something new after almost a year of the same system. As for a comparison between the 13Ov3 and the JL12W6, it's a little harder to do since I changed the amp and sub at the same time - I didn't get a chance to compare like for like. However, with that said, I really enjoy the way it sounds now and I think they are similar in SQ with the exception that the JL can dig deeper (the enclosure is 1/4 cube bigger too though).


Haha, good answer! I hear you there, for sure. Since I decided to install a system in this car I have:
Upgraded head units to get some processing - probably the money best spent
I'm on my 2nd set of components -started with a much more expensive set of DLS 3-ways)
Used 3 different amps to power my front stage and will be installing a 4th and final to *really* go active - PDX 4.150
2 different sub amps
Had about 10 different ideas for sub installs before settling on a single 12 firing through the ski-pass like you
And I *still* find myself browsing the for sale forum, wondering if I could fit 8s in my kicks, wanting to buy that ID MAX I've always wanted, etc.
But in reality, I'm perfectly happy with my current equipment and should really just work on cleaning up and finishing my install


----------



## BlackSapphire

turbotuli said:


> Haha, good answer! I hear you there, for sure. Since I decided to install a system in this car I have:
> Upgraded head units to get some processing - probably the money best spent
> I'm on my 2nd set of components -started with a much more expensive set of DLS 3-ways)
> Used 3 different amps to power my front stage and will be installing a 4th and final to *really* go active - PDX 4.150
> 2 different sub amps
> Had about 10 different ideas for sub installs before settling on a single 12 firing through the ski-pass like you
> And I *still* find myself browsing the for sale forum, wondering if I could fit 8s in my kicks, wanting to buy that ID MAX I've always wanted, etc.
> But in reality, I'm perfectly happy with my current equipment and should really just work on cleaning up and finishing my install


OMG.... that sounds all too familiar. If only I could just stop buying stuff and do more tuning, etc..


----------



## Pseudonym

amazing looking car. your install is great as well. since youve ditched the alpine/eq in the dash, whats there now? did u go back to stock? if so, how are u sending a signal to your amps? also, how come you havent gone IB with that rear fold-down seat? looks about perfect for it.


----------



## alphakenny1

hey man. I like your install a lot! very clean and simple. Looks great, hope it sounds as great as it looks. Good job!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Pseudonym said:


> amazing looking car. your install is great as well. since youve ditched the alpine/eq in the dash, whats there now? did u go back to stock? if so, how are u sending a signal to your amps? also, how come you havent gone IB with that rear fold-down seat? looks about perfect for it.


Yes, I went back to the stock HU. In DSP cars, once you disconnect the DSP amp and then power down the HU, it converts back to an analog signal. The only problem is, it's right on the threshold of what most amps can take on their input sections. At first, I created this pigtail from a metra harness to give me RCAs. This works great actually but the noise floor is a little high due to gain mismatches. So... I'm going to probably use a cleansweep or similar since it accepts such a wide range of input voltages (100ma - 30v).

Factory Head Unit and Mid Information Display:










Pigtail created from Metra Harness, plugs right into the factory harness on the back of the Alpine-made CD player/HU





















On the IB, I didn't see the point really. To me, IB has usually been seen as 'last ditch effort' to overcome some install limitation. I would think the proper enclosure would beat an IB setup anyday (all things being equal). Am I wrong there? I certainly could be - haven't looked at IB stuff in 15 yrs. 

Thank you very much for the compliments! I'll update the thread as time goes on. I've got a few mods planned.


----------



## BlackSapphire

alphakenny1 said:


> hey man. I like your install a lot! very clean and simple. Looks great, hope it sounds as great as it looks. Good job!


Thank you very much. The sound is a work in progress. New tweets will be here Monday and conversion to active begins. Great sound by next weekend - that's the goal.


----------



## ssmith100

BlackSapphire,

From an ex CleanSweep, R/F 360.2 and Audio Control DQL-8 user I would buy the DQL-8. I liked the CleanSweep but it didn't give me a lot of eq options. The 360.2 was noisy and I had bluetooth connectivity issues. I really like the DQL-8. I was worried about noise floor issues with it but I didn't have any. Used all three of these connected to my factory bose amp in my CTS-V. Not all at the same time of course Just my opinion. I finally decided I couldn't handle basically manipulating a bad signal so I bought a W205. Best decision I ever made.

Shane


----------



## slvrtsunami

Nice Install. I just picked up a 2000 M5. Man, what a beast! 
I have a couple questions for you.
1. Since you had the DSP system stock. What did you do with the mid in the door? As I understood it, there is the 5.25 in the door (in its own enclosure!) and what looks like a 60 mm mid on top of the door and the tweeter in the top corner of the door.

2. Ever consider the Alpine PXE-H650? Also, out of the three processors recommended, I would go with the Audiocontrol as well (you can get the optional wired remote control panel).

3. Did you have NAV originally?

4. Consider the upgraded 6.5 for midbass duties? (set up as bandpass).

thanks for your reply.


----------



## dragons_ghost

i love clean installs and clean cars, and you my friend have both in spades!! good luck with the conversion to active and keep us updated.

dg


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Nice Install. I just picked up a 2000 M5. Man, what a beast!
> I have a couple questions for you.
> 1. Since you had the DSP system stock. What did you do with the mid in the door? As I understood it, there is the 5.25 in the door (in its own enclosure!) and what looks like a 60 mm mid on top of the door and the tweeter in the top corner of the door.


You are correct. 5 1/4 in the door in a plastic enclosure. Midrange up high in the door and tweeter in the door (a-pillar area). So..... since I went to a 2 way comp set, I got rid of the little 60mm mid. This leaves two openings for the tweeters. I've used both locations. Currently, I have them in the mid location since the eDi tweets were two 'in my face' when they were on axis. I don't think I'd go back to a 3-way setup using the factory mid location. I'm not sure it would fit my tastes. Great tweeters can cover the range that such a small mid could. I would consider an active 3 way setup but it would probably be another larger mid (5 1/4" or 4" maybe?) I would love to do horns under the dash someday. It's just something I've never played with - hence the desire. Ever seen this 2003 M5? http://www.tmrmzine.com/m5/

Finally, I would consider doing kicks but it's a pain losing the dead pedal and having to relocate the hood release and trunk release. So... it's still evolving - who knows where it will go. I'm interested to see your progress as you move forward as well.





slvrtsunami said:


> 2. Ever consider the Alpine PXE-H650? Also, out of the three processors recommended, I would go with the Audiocontrol as well (you can get the optional wired remote control panel).


I have considered all OEM integration options. However, I'm not entirely convinced it's something I even 'need'. I know that sounds weird but there are people that tell me I wasted $180 on the cleansweep. However, I can't help but 'try it'. I'm mostly considered about level matching. I'm basically using it as a high end LOC. If it fixes my specific issues, I will look into the DQL for sure. I don't want to drop $600 until I've experimented a bit first - does that make sense?



slvrtsunami said:


> 3. Did you have NAV originally?


No NAV - rub it in why don't ya? 



slvrtsunami said:


> 4. Consider the upgraded 6.5 for midbass duties? (set up as bandpass).
> 
> thanks for your reply.


I think I answered this part already.

Thank you for the compliments!



dragons_ghost said:


> i love clean installs and clean cars, and you my friend have both in spades!! good luck with the conversion to active and keep us updated.


 Kind words indeed. It's much appreciated.


----------



## arenso

Love the install, super clean and still retains the style of the bimmer... Makes me wish I went a little bit more conservative on mine, sometimes trunk space comes in handy !


----------



## BlackSapphire

arenso said:


> Love the install, super clean and still retains the style of the bimmer... Makes me wish I went a little bit more conservative on mine, sometimes trunk space comes in handy !


I made sure that I kept enough room for a suitcase or two. The space works out well. Cheers.


----------



## HondAudio

The dash kit in the first post is pretty slick. Is it custom?


----------



## BlackSapphire

HondAudio said:


> The dash kit in the first post is pretty slick. Is it custom?


I guess you could say it's custom, although I didn't build it from scratch. It's made to fit the BMW traffic Pro system into the stock, odd-shaped opening.

The bezel is an OEM BMW piece that included a single DIN slot and a map pocket below that wasn't even DIN width. I modified it to hold the EQ.

Pahhhoul (also on this forum) purchased it and the three.1 from me. So... it lives on!


----------



## slvrtsunami

Thanks for the reply.
1. I agree with not really needing a three way. Maybe I can find a nice Dynaudio tweeter and use the larger opening!! (that's a thought).
2. When I read the post, I assumed you used the rear running pretty much full range. I was commenting for strictly midbass use. But if its to much, then its too much.
3. I mentioned the PXE since it has the imprint technology and it would help, not cure, placement issues. That is what Im going to use. Will keep you posted.
4. the nav. question was as far as adptation and not meant as a rub-in. On the 2000, the nav is rather primitive and slow....not sure about it.

BTW, thanks for giving me ideas as to sub positioning. I was going to use two twelves in an IB setup. But after seeing your install and comments, I think I will try to incorporate a sealed enclosure (they are TC1000 12" DVC).


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 1. I agree with not really needing a three way. Maybe I can find a nice Dynaudio tweeter and use the larger opening!! (that's a thought).
> 2. When I read the post, I assumed you used the rear running pretty much full range. I was commenting for strictly midbass use. But if its to much, then its too much.
> 3. I mentioned the PXE since it has the imprint technology and it would help, not cure, placement issues. That is what Im going to use. Will keep you posted.
> 4. the nav. question was as far as adptation and not meant as a rub-in. On the 2000, the nav is rather primitive and slow....not sure about it.
> 
> BTW, thanks for giving me ideas as to sub positioning. I was going to use two twelves in an IB setup. But after seeing your install and comments, I think I will try to incorporate a sealed enclosure (they are TC1000 12" DVC).


You could do two 12"s in a sealed enclosure and still have just as much space in your trunk. Here's how big my enclosure is:

If you took the enclosure all the way from side to side, you'd have a sorts of boom (and room!).


----------



## slvrtsunami

hmmm, your right. Just dont want a box too big! I have to take some accurate measurements, dig up the theile small parameters on the 12's and plan again. I was thinking about a V shaped front, so both twelves are effectively firing through the center pass through. Folding rear seats are not that big a deal for me. Any opinions? BTW, I do like bass, sometimes too much, but yet I like to keep the system Q to about .8. I have found that gives me a nice compromise for the music I listen to. Now, I have to decide on the fronts. I will most likely squeeze a pair of Dyn 17W75's that I have in the rear for midbass support. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Whiterabbit

The dashkit by far is the best ive ever seen in that model car. A bummer it is sold, Pahhhoul really made out on that deal.

I was actually thinking it might be good to go back to an aftermarket unit given you are using a 1/2 din piece and have the ability to install it in the dash and make it look fantastic.

I would look into a nakamichi, specifically the 45z, cd400, cd500, or cd700II. I assume your dash is amber illuminuation?

I think that combo in that dashkit would look just phenominal.
--------------

Tell me, what functions did you lose by uninstalling the factory radio? are these features lost because the OEM radio displays some information you want to see? or is it more like the radio controls something, so keeping it installed on an extension cord would be a-ok to retain the OEM features?


----------



## saucybmw540i

O M G. 

Welcome to the board, my brother.

Super nice install! (Plz post pics of front stage!!!)

1995 E34 here, ipod, DCX2496, helix 4x100, JL 300x2, rainbow 3-way, jl 500/1, adire brahma 10" in the ski-pass, "rollin" on 17" BBS'. 

My rainbows are chillin freestyle in some custom holes in my dash until I can find a nice direction to point them. And by custom holes I mean I removed the old 2.25" drivers and stuck the larger rainbow mids in there.

I like how your back seat folds down.

I've got a super sneaky spot for my amps: there's some ridiculous unused space underneath the trunk carpeting where the JL's fit perfectly. Maybe cellular phone hardware went there or something.

Gonna post some pics one of these days... after I black-out the chrome door trim.


----------



## HondAudio

BlackSapphire said:


> I guess you could say it's custom, although I didn't build it from scratch. It's made to fit the BMW traffic Pro system into the stock, odd-shaped opening.
> 
> The bezel is an OEM BMW piece that included a single DIN slot and a map pocket below that wasn't even DIN width. I modified it to hold the EQ.
> 
> Pahhhoul (also on this forum) purchased it and the three.1 from me. So... it lives on!


Very nice. I drive a Scion xB but I'm going to pick up a DIN-sized pocket from a 1989 Prelude to fill the space under the radio in the double-DIN opening. I did the same thing in my old car, with an EQ in there, but I threw out the pocket when I got the new car, thinking I would put the EQ in the dash pocket in the Scion. It looks like it would be more work, so I'm going back to the Honda dealer for the part again


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> hmmm, your right. Just dont want a box too big! I have to take some accurate measurements, dig up the theile small parameters on the 12's and plan again. I was thinking about a V shaped front, so both twelves are effectively firing through the center pass through. Folding rear seats are not that big a deal for me. Any opinions? BTW, I do like bass, sometimes too much, but yet I like to keep the system Q to about .8. I have found that gives me a nice compromise for the music I listen to. Now, I have to decide on the fronts. I will most likely squeeze a pair of Dyn 17W75's that I have in the rear for midbass support. This is gonna be fun.


Yeah, it's going to be fun alright. I like the V-design idea for sure.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Whiterabbit said:


> The dashkit by far is the best ive ever seen in that model car. A bummer it is sold, Pahhhoul really made out on that deal.
> 
> I was actually thinking it might be good to go back to an aftermarket unit given you are using a 1/2 din piece and have the ability to install it in the dash and make it look fantastic.
> 
> I would look into a nakamichi, specifically the 45z, cd400, cd500, or cd700II. I assume your dash is amber illuminuation?
> 
> I think that combo in that dashkit would look just phenominal.
> --------------
> 
> Tell me, what functions did you lose by uninstalling the factory radio? are these features lost because the OEM radio displays some information you want to see? or is it more like the radio controls something, so keeping it installed on an extension cord would be a-ok to retain the OEM features?


By losing the Mid Information Display (looks like the radio in the pics) but it's really just an information center (built by Blaupunkt). The tuner is actually integrated into the CD player above it.

So, by removing that, you lose on the fly fuel consumption, trip computers, auto vent features, avg speed, range, etc., etc. All of those functions are gone when you go aftermarket. Originally, I thought I wouldn't miss all of that. But I did. Also, even more than that, I decided I wanted to make an invisible system. If someone gets in my car and sits down, there are no obvious signs that there is something more to it than what it appears. Stealth FTW.


----------



## BlackSapphire

saucybmw540i said:


> O M G.
> 
> Welcome to the board, my brother.


Thank you sir!!!



saucybmw540i said:


> Super nice install! (Plz post pics of front stage!!!)


Pics coming soon. My Seas tweets come in this week. Also, I'll have the last piece of the puzzle for my active conversion (crossover). So, I'll take pics when I rip into it. I will most likely be experimenting with new door baffle styles as well.




saucybmw540i said:


> 1995 E34 here, ipod, DCX2496, helix 4x100, JL 300x2, rainbow 3-way, jl 500/1, adire brahma 10" in the ski-pass, "rollin" on 17" BBS'.
> 
> My rainbows are chillin freestyle in some custom holes in my dash until I can find a nice direction to point them. And by custom holes I mean I removed the old 2.25" drivers and stuck the larger rainbow mids in there.


Sounds like a solid system. You've got some good gear for sure.



saucybmw540i said:


> I like how your back seat folds down.


 Yes, it came in very handle for this install!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Today, I re-wired all of my power and grounds. I got rid of a gimmicky Tsunami distribution block with the voltage and amp meters on it. It only gave me trouble. I replaced it with two Knu pieces. Both have 1/0 straight from the source and then they feed 4 gauge fused power to the two JL amps and 8 gauge fused power to the little Zapco amp.

Anyway, check out the distance on this ground cable. 




















I also wired all active components to the same location as the amplifiers at the same time. I ended up cutting about 150 cable ties and redoing everything while I was there. In hindsight, I wasn't happy with it - must have been in a rush at the time. Today was a nice, slow methodical day.


----------



## Whiterabbit

so, you'd get those features if you have the factory radio installed and tucked away under a seat, or tied into the underdash?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Whiterabbit said:


> so, you'd get those features if you have the factory radio installed and tucked away under a seat, or tied into the underdash?


Yes and no. To see the output of all of those features, you have to look at the unit. Under the seat wouldn't be so comfortable on the neck while driving. I'm getting old. 

The HU is the CD player (no display on it). The Mid Information Display allows access to the HU as well as all OBD computer functions.


----------



## benny z

another e39er!

welcome!

i, too, wanted the oem look of the factory units. good choice - aftermarket decks just look so out of place in these cars.


----------



## Duce2k

Great setup man


----------



## d5sc

Welcome. That's a nice install! I have an E39, too.


----------



## scrape

sick m sport man, cant wait to see it all done


----------



## BlackSapphire

Wow.....I'm surprised how many E39'ers there are on here. Thanks for the welcome and the compliments.


----------



## Whiterabbit

bummer. I like the look of the aftermarket trim better. not often to see one so well excecuted. good job on that.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Whiterabbit said:


> bummer. I like the look of the aftermarket trim better. not often to see one so well excecuted. good job on that.


I liked it in both configurations actually. We'll see how this evolves. lol


----------



## benny z

BlackSapphire said:


> Wow.....I'm surprised how many E39'ers there are on here...


that's never a bad thing, eh? 

i just finished mounting a pair of 8.5" midbasses in my doors. used a baffle design from another e39er and it turned out really nicely. i've never had good up front midbass until now, and all i can say is WOW!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Awesome, I can't wait to see them with the panels back on and that map pocket functional. Bravo!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Small update. I installed the JL Cleansweep. I'm happy with it so far. It's a great LOC. I'm not sure I'm totally sold on the 'corrections' it made so I'll most likely go to another AC product later this summer.

Old location of bass knob for 500/1:











Got a new pocket and installed the Master Volume control along with the Bass knob. I also installed the Cleansweep's LED which is green or red depending on whether I have the system muted via the cleansweep or not. Green=go, Red=mute. If you add an aux input to the cleansweep, the red light indicates the aux input is active.










Finally, I installed my new Seas Neo Alums and kept the Eu-650 mids (powered by 150w per mid & 75w per tweeter). I finally went active!!

Let me just say this for the record. I will NEVER design or build another system with a passively crossed-over front stage. I just won't. Going active has opened my eyes again to how good this can sound. Enough gushing, you get the idea.


----------



## MikeR.

I'm diggin this install. Hat's off to you on a clean job


----------



## BlackSapphire

MikeR. said:


> I'm diggin this install. Hat's off to you on a clean job


Thank you Mike - I appreciate it. I've reached my near term goal at least - great sound, 100% stealth. There are no outward signs that would clue you in until I turn it up.


----------



## Attack eagle

great work black... I can't believe how many bf.c guys are migrating over here... I may actually have to start posting... and building... again.
the wife is NOT going to be pleased.

could be worse i suppose... could be young coeds and margaritas by the pool.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Attack eagle said:


> great work black... I can't believe how many bf.c guys are migrating over here... I may actually have to start posting... and building... again.
> the wife is NOT going to be pleased.
> 
> could be worse i suppose... could be young coeds and margaritas by the pool.


Ha.... so true. My wife is none too pleased with the time I spend on my ride either.


----------



## slvrtsunami

At least you gentlemen have room to work on your cars. I still live in a condo, NOWHERE to work on the car. 11 month old daughter doesnt help either. Just wanted to post a congrats. on your install. It has given me too many ideas for mine. I checked out the black M5, insane ride. I remember ID when they got started. I actually sat and judged (OLD IASCA days) Eric Stevens Sable when he first got it finished. Really nice guy. Anyway, his was one of the first horn loaded cars that I actually liked. He had an 8" in the footwells. 


Thanks again for the ideas, now Im going to bang my head on the wall trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## jonnyanalog

slvrtsunami said:


> At least you gentlemen have room to work on your cars. I still live in a condo, NOWHERE to work on the car. 11 month old daughter doesnt help either.


I feel ya bro! I have 3 little ones all under three years old. Needless to say time for an install is lacking....


----------



## slvrtsunami

OK, I will stop complaining. If I wanted to keep the door panel stock, how deep of a 6 do you think I could fit in there? I want to this right the first time. Thanks.


----------



## BlackSapphire

About 2.75" (~70mm) is the max in my experience. Anything more than that and you're looking at either the magnet hitting the window or the surround hitting the inside of the door panel (even if spaced out perfectly).


----------



## ViperVin

clean install and clean car


----------



## BlackSapphire

ViperVin said:


> clean install and clean car


Thank you - I'll update with version 4 in the next week or two.


----------



## slvrtsunami

OK, so that means the Dyn's (17w75) should fit. Also have a set of OZ 180CSE, but I know thise things are deeep. Thanks for the info. 

Searching i will go!!


----------



## Attack eagle

slvrtsunami said:


> At least you gentlemen have room to work on your cars. I still live in a condo, NOWHERE to work on the car. 11 month old daughter doesnt help either. now Im going to bang my head on the wall trying to figure out what to do.


Give her a set of plastic tools and something to use them on?










I went thru that age 7 months ago... and 4 years ago. I learned to do as much as possible inside on the kitchen table, or on the porch, and install it at night after bedtime. at 12 months she'll probably be walking and you'll have a long 3-4 months before she walks well enough to 'help' outside safely...in the end though, installing < kids on the importance scale.

I install outside anyway BTW... better light in the daytime than in my garage, not really any worse at night, and the car doors can open fully.

Best of luck.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Attack eagle said:


> Give her a set of plastic tools and something to use them on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thru that age 7 months ago... and 4 years ago. I learned to do as much as possible inside on the kitchen table, or on the porch, and install it at night after bedtime. at 12 months she'll probably be walking and you'll have a long 3-4 months before she walks well enough to 'help' outside safely...in the end though, installing < kids on the importance scale.
> 
> I install outside anyway BTW... better light in the daytime than in my garage, not really any worse at night, and the car doors can open fully.
> 
> Best of luck.


I just installed even more fluorescent lights in my garage over the weekend. Can't have enough light for those late night builds.


----------



## Attack eagle

those '100W' fluorescent bulbs are fantastic... I have 3 of those in my garage.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Attack eagle said:


> those '100W' fluorescent bulbs are fantastic... I have 3 of those in my garage.


Me too.... (2) 8' ones and (4) 4' ones (3 fixtures total). I accidentally bought the 'color rendering bulbs' for the 8 footers. 16 dollars for two bulbs.  However, the light is OUTSTANDING! Bright white. Very nice.


----------



## jayhawkblk

Hey that is a really nice five you got there. One of the best installs I have seen in a 5 series. Right up there with Georges and my own of coarse!!!! I love the look of it. Great job. would like to see picks of front stage.


----------



## BlackSapphire

jayhawkblk said:


> Hey that is a really nice five you got there. One of the best installs I have seen in a 5 series. Right up there with Georges and my own of coarse!!!! I love the look of it. Great job. would like to see picks of front stage.


Thanks! I will post pics of the front stage soon. I just sold my eDi eu-650 mids and I've got some others on the way. It's all hidden behind the door panel - so there's not much to see anyway. However, I'll snap a few while I've got the panels off in the coming week.

Cheers!


----------



## secondlife2

do you still have the kit the radio was in? if so would you be willing to sell?


----------



## BlackSapphire

secondlife2 said:


> do you still have the kit the radio was in? if so would you be willing to sell?


Hey there.... I sold it a few months back to pahhhoul on here.


----------



## secondlife2

oh hmm could you give me an idea of how you did that cause i need to put a 1/2 din dvd player in a bimmer like yours(or thats where i would like it to go)


----------



## BlackSapphire

It's BMW OEM part # 65 90 0 139 639.

It looks like this from the factory:










Trim off the rear of the map pocket, trim the width of the opening to fit the 1/2 DIN, remove the sides of the map pocket. Shim the top and bottom of the EQ with some foam tape, make (like I did) or find a trim ring to go around the 1/2 DIN equipment (to cover up the gap).


----------



## secondlife2

ohh thanks man


----------



## BlackSapphire

You're welcome. It's basically just trial and error - best of luck! I can make another one if you've got the moola.


----------



## secondlife2

ill make my attempt at one if i dont like the results ill hit you up


----------



## BlackSapphire

secondlife2 said:


> ill make my attempt at one if i dont like the results ill hit you up


No worries, I was mostly kidding anyway. If you need anything along the way, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SRim23

i know this might seem like a dumb question but ive always wondered,

how are those trim panels attached and what do you have them made out of? i always see trim panels made, but i can never see holes in them or what not so i never know how they are attached.


----------



## BlackSapphire

SRim23 said:


> i know this might seem like a dumb question but ive always wondered,
> 
> how are those trim panels attached and what do you have them made out of? i always see trim panels made, but i can never see holes in them or what not so i never know how they are attached.


That's not a dumb question! Are you talking about the trim ring around the EQ pictured here?










If so, it's just a friction fit. In other words, it just slides over the EQ snugly and doesn't move. It's a fine line between the perfect fit and loose of course.


----------



## SRim23

BlackSapphire said:


> That's not a dumb question! Are you talking about the trim ring around the EQ pictured here?
> 
> 
> If so, it's just a friction fit. In other words, it just slides over the EQ snugly and doesn't move. It's a fine line between the perfect fit and loose of course.


no, that would make me stupid ha ha im talking about the vanity plates that are over top of your amps and attached to the side of the trunk. when i look at them i dont see where there are any screws in them, so how are they attached. also when you had the alpine attached to the side of the trunk, how did you attach that board to the wall of your trunk? all stuff im planning on tackling this weekend when i finish my install!


----------



## BlackSapphire

SRim23 said:


> no, that would make me stupid ha ha im talking about the vanity plates that are over top of your amps and attached to the side of the trunk. when i look at them i dont see where there are any screws in them, so how are they attached. also when you had the alpine attached to the side of the trunk, how did you attach that board to the wall of your trunk? all stuff im planning on tackling this weekend when i finish my install!


OK, I will do my best to describe this. Here is a decent pic I found of building my system three iterations ago:










As you can see, the amp rack is fastened to the back of the sub box. There are many holes in the amp rack to increase cooling as well as lighten the load. There are a couple of strips of 1 by material to space it out from the sub box somewhat. Once you figure out how high the trim panel needs to sit, that's the height of the strips you see on both sides (R & L) as well as the strip along the bottom. The back of the amp trim panel has the other half of industrial velcro on it. So, on the top, I screwed a saab trunk lid thingy-ma-bob to it to use as a nice L-bracket.

http://www.ultimatecupholders.com/trunkhandle.html

Screw that to the bottom side of the rear deck. Push the edge of the panel underneath it, press the sides and bottom in place. The L-bracket keeps it from moving anywhere and the velcro on the bottom does the same really. Easy to remove and re-install.

As for the amp on the side, simply make a trim panel that's the right shape, cover it in your choice of fabric, screw it to the trunk panel (from the backside).


----------



## SRim23

thanks for the help sent ya a pm


----------



## BlackSapphire

SRim23 said:


> thanks for the help sent ya a pm


Replied to your PM.


----------



## BlackSapphire

OK, an update for you guys. I finally talked myself into going into the garage for a few hours today (heat index over 100 degrees).

I managed to get the new 450/4v2 mounted along with the existing 500/1v2. I got all the power/ground stuff re-wired, trimmed away a lot of old wiring that was left over from various other things (3rd amp, AC 2XS, etc..). I got the amp board remounted in the trunk, I had time to modify the existing trim panel as well. I turned it from two windows into one long window to accommodate the flowing 'JL slash look'.

I also got my MLI-65s mounted in my front doors - BARELY. OK, this is the absolute maximum I can get in there without some 'out of the box' thinking (2 7/8" for all of you E39rs out there). Things went pretty well except for the drivers side door panel gave me a hard time going back on.

Hopefully when I get the system active (still have to install 6LCi and tune), the surrounds of the mids won't hit the door card. *fingers crossed*

Anyway, here are a couple of pics to whet your appetite.














































P.S. If anyone is wondering why I have those additional distribution blocks with all of the 8 gauge connections on them: I run my HU and EQ back to there so that they are grounded in the same place as the amps. BMWs seem overly susceptible to ground issues. This eliminated 90% of the possibility.

Cheers.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Progress will surely slow down now - I wrecked my car last night. Wow......bummer.

It's kind of funny though. BMW called me today to tell me my car had been vandalized. I said "what are you talking about? The wires hanging down under the dash?" They said "yeah! the glove compartment is gone too!". I'm like ...... "relax, I'm working on my system".


----------



## benny z

WHAT?!?!?!?!

details!!!

:/

airbags go off? ...or?


----------



## BlackSapphire

No airbags... I ran over a railroad tie that was lying in the road. Destroyed my front end from the grill down (no sheet metal damage though). It ripped the belly pan off the car, tore up the fender liners, messed up a wheel/tire, destroyed the fog lights, coolant leak, etc....

Had to be flat-bedded over to the BMW dealer.


----------



## benny z

ah, phew... glad to hear it wasn't a 2-car collision, that the bags didn't deploy, and that you are ok.

still sucks, but i have full confidence you'll get it back into shape in no time.


----------



## BlackSapphire

benny z said:


> ah, phew... glad to hear it wasn't a 2-car collision, that the bags didn't deploy, and that you are ok.
> 
> still sucks, but i have full confidence you'll get it back into shape in no time.


Thank you Benny. I'll get her whipped back into shape ASAP.


----------



## GlasSman

BlackSapphire said:


> No airbags... I ran over a railroad tie that was lying in the road. Destroyed my front end from the grill down (no sheet metal damage though). It ripped the belly pan off the car, tore up the fender liners, messed up a wheel/tire, destroyed the fog lights, coolant leak, etc....
> 
> Had to be flat-bedded over to the BMW dealer.


That sucks dude. Hopefully the damage is fully covered.

But I have to ask.....you have any pics?:blush:


----------



## BlackSapphire

GlasSman said:


> That sucks dude. Hopefully the damage is fully covered.
> 
> But I have to ask.....you have any pics?:blush:


Why yes, of course! I have all of the under-developed cell phone pics you can stand. 

It was worse than it looks, the front of my car launched in the air as this thing tumbled underneath, taking all sorts of stuff with it.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Look hard and you'll see the belly pan sitting on the ground and all sorts of coolant! Whee!


----------



## finebar4

What a travesty 

Hope you get it back quick, I was really diggin' on the install


----------



## slvrtsunami

How long to get all the damage fixed? Are you having them check the suspension mounting locations as well?? Sad to see the damage!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> How long to get all the damage fixed? Are you having them check the suspension mounting locations as well?? Sad to see the damage!!


It will be done in 1 week or so. However, I'll be out of town for two weeks so that works out fine. Yes, it will be inspected very thoroughly. It's at a BMW dealership now and will also be inspected by me very thoroughly. I've redone most of the suspension stuff on this vehicle myself. I'm very familiar with it.


----------



## slvrtsunami

OK, good. Aftermarket suspension along with a killer stereo....I am almost there, now all I have to do is do the stereo and the suspension 

BTW, you have a PM


----------



## ianbiz

your car!!!!! File a report with whoever and get money back for your repairs. I think you had an aftermarket radiator.. was that damaged? Hope everything turns out well.
Plus, the new amp looks nice  
I'm still looking for a 500/1 in good condition for 250-275ish 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## 12v Electronics

OUCH. Sorry to hear BlackSapprire. Just ran across this thread. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## syd-monster

+1 on the sorry to hear about it. But glad your safe and can tell us about it. These things can end worse.


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> OUCH. Sorry to hear BlackSapprire. Just ran across this thread. Hope everything goes well.


Thank you sir. I actually might get my car back by Friday! It ended up being $3400 in damage. doh! 

I'm going on vacation for two weeks. After that, I'm doing some major system overhaul.  That's the only teaser for now...


----------



## ianbiz

BlackSapphire said:


> Thank you sir. I actually might get my car back by Friday! It ended up being $3400 in damage. doh!
> 
> I'm going on vacation for two weeks. After that, I'm doing some major system overhaul.  That's the only teaser for now...


$3400 could be a decent down payment on that 335 you had your eye on  
But please keep your car.


----------



## BlackSapphire

ianbiz said:


> $3400 could be a decent down payment on that 335 you had your eye on
> But please keep your car.


I've abandoned the 335 idea. I'm keeping this car. I've got big plans for it.


----------



## 12v Electronics

BlackSapphire said:


> I've abandoned the 335 idea. I'm keeping this car. I've got big plans for it.


Do the "teaser" plans have anything to do with the sound system?


----------



## ianbiz

BlackSapphire said:


> I've abandoned the 335 idea. I'm keeping this car. I've got big plans for it.


Want to let us in on some of the ideas brewing in your head?


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> Do the "teaser" plans have anything to do with the sound system?


Absolutely.  My 'big plans' are probably small potatoes in other people's eyes. I'll be sure and post what I'm up to.


----------



## BlackSapphire

ssmith100 said:


> BlackSapphire,
> 
> From an ex CleanSweep, R/F 360.2 and Audio Control DQL-8 user *I would buy the DQL-8.* I liked the CleanSweep but it didn't give me a lot of eq options. The 360.2 was noisy and I had bluetooth connectivity issues. I really like the DQL-8. I was worried about noise floor issues with it but I didn't have any. Used all three of these connected to my factory bose amp in my CTS-V. Not all at the same time of course Just my opinion. I finally decided I couldn't handle basically manipulating a bad signal so I bought a W205. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Shane


Advice taken. DQL-8 is in hand. My DDC just arrived today as well.


----------



## slvrtsunami

hmmm, DQL-8, Im jealous  very verstile piece...You'll like it!!


----------



## ssmith100

Black,

This will be as good as it gets "without" replacing the factory head. I think you'll be happy with it. Still keeping the JL amps ???

Shane


----------



## BlackSapphire

ssmith100 said:


> Black,
> 
> This will be as good as it gets "without" replacing the factory head. I think you'll be happy with it. Still keeping the JL amps ???
> 
> Shane


Yes. I'm still keeping them. In fact, I haven't even had a chance to power up my 450/4 (which is new). The BMW factory head unit is surprisingly good (relatively flat, made by Alpine, etc.). I'm just missing out on TA.... I'll succumb to it eventually.


----------



## 12v Electronics

BlackSapphire said:


> Yes. I'm still keeping them. In fact, I haven't even had a chance to power up my 450/4 (which is new). The BMW factory head unit is surprisingly good (relatively flat, made by Alpine, etc.). I'm just missing out on TA.... I'll succumb to it eventually.


Too bad your car is a 2003. Our factory Blaupunkt head unit would probably be more than "relatively" flat. It should take all of the factory DSP problems out of your hair, be easy to integrate and should use all of your factory contols. We are looking for a guinea pig if you are willing. 

Please let me know, we may be able to work out something. It would fit and look totally stock. It is the same shape and design as all E39's, but not made for DSP cars. It has speaker outputs (Balanced differential)

Here is a link:

http://www.12velectronics.com/servlet/the-23/BMW-BUSINESS-CD-E39/Detail

What do you think??

Please forgive me if you are already way past this point. It seems like you already have some great equipment.


----------



## BlackSapphire

That's the same Business CD unit I have. Blaupunkt makes the MID display below it, Alpine makes the actual CD player/tuner (as pictured on your site).

I don't have any DSP problems as I've completely bypassed the entire DSP system in my car. The head unit reverts to 4 channels of balanced output once it no longer sees the DSP amp. Once the DSP amp disappears, all DSP options on the Blaupunkt MID go away too. It acts just like a 'non-DSP' unit. I'm already there bud.

http://www.x5world.com/bsws-mobile-...e-preouts-dsp-audio.html?highlight=DSP+output





12v Electronics said:


> Too bad your car is a 2003. Our factory Blaupunkt head unit would probably be more than "relatively" flat. It should take all of the factory DSP problems out of your hair, be easy to integrate and should use all of your factory contols. We are looking for a guinea pig if you are willing.
> 
> Please let me know, we may be able to work out something. It would fit and look totally stock. It is the same shape and design as all E39's, but not made for DSP cars. It has speaker outputs (Balanced differential)
> 
> Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.12velectronics.com/servlet/the-23/BMW-BUSINESS-CD-E39/Detail
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> Please forgive me if you are already way past this point. It seems like you already have some great equipment.


----------



## jonnyanalog

what the status on yer car? Are they nursing it back to life?


----------



## BlackSapphire

jonnyanalog said:


> what the status on yer car? Are they nursing it back to life?


Yes sir, they sure are. I expect it to be done around Mon/Tues or so. However, I won't be here to pick it up. So, they have to store it for almost two weeks (that sucks).


----------



## 12v Electronics

BlackSapphire said:


> That's the same Business CD unit I have. Blaupunkt makes the MID display below it, Alpine makes the actual CD player/tuner (as pictured on your site).
> 
> http://www.x5world.com/bsws-mobile-...e-preouts-dsp-audio.html?highlight=DSP+output


The reason I was asking is because I saw you were looking at the Cleansweep. I assume you were going to use it for it's other features. 

The radios we have are actually made by Blaupunkt and were for the earlier E39's without DSP. We have been looking for someone to try one of these in a DSP car with some "backwards wiring" to see how they would work and bypassing the rest of the factory stuff. 

Good Luck with your "Big Plans". Let me know if I can help.


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> The reason I was asking is because I saw you were looking at the Cleansweep. I assume you were going to use it for it's other features.
> 
> The radios we have are actually made by Blaupunkt and were for the earlier E39's without DSP. We have been looking for someone to try one of these in a DSP car with some "backwards wiring" to see how they would work and bypassing the rest of the factory stuff.
> 
> Good Luck with your "Big Plans". Let me know if I can help.


I used the Cleansweep temporarily as a fancy LOC. I sold it to jonnyanalog however and bought the DQL-8 with the DDC. That way I can replace my Arc XEQ and my AC LC6i (which I bought between the Cleansweep and the DQL-8).

Thanks for the input. As for testing things, send me anything you like.


----------



## benny z

it's on.

bring it.


----------



## 12v Electronics

benny z said:


> it's on.
> 
> bring it.


LOL. 

This should be interesting.


----------



## ianbiz

benny z said:


> it's on.
> 
> bring it.


A battle of E39s.


----------



## slvrtsunami

ianbiz said:


> A battle of E39s.


Well, I could throw mine in there, but something tells me that I will simply be blown away by either of them. This will be good.

Benny, any more pics from the 3" pods??


----------



## BlackSapphire

The more, the merrier. Jump in here and sling some pasta!


----------



## slvrtsunami

BlackSapphire said:


> The more, the merrier. Jump in here and sling some pasta!


OK, I'll start another thread and tel you about my 'plans' and 'dilema's'. Kind of like a soap opera!!! I know my limits and I cannot compete at your guys level!!!









the whole pasta thing is because I own an Italian restaurant


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> the whole pasta thing is because I own an Italian restaurant


Yeah, I remember you saying that in another thread. Mmmm..... Italian food. Just the thought makes my mouth water. Next time I'm in So Cal, I'm looking you up!!!!


----------



## 12v Electronics

So, can I offer to be the official supplier of the Blacksapphire / BennyZ / slvrtsunami Olympics?


----------



## ianbiz

12v Electronics said:


> So, can I offer to be the official supplier of the Blacksapphire / BennyZ / slvrtsunami Olympics?


:rofl:

BlackSap, are you back yet? Update us


----------



## slvrtsunami

12V (sorry dont know your name), that would be cool. I can tell you already to go ahead and give me the bronze.


----------



## MajorChipHazard

Awesome install,stunning car,I love those ///M-parallels.


----------



## benny z

12v Electronics said:


> So, can I offer to be the official supplier of the Blacksapphire / BennyZ / slvrtsunami Olympics?


what's that? you wanted to be the official benefactor?

i'm down!


----------



## 12v Electronics

slvrtsunami said:


> 12V (sorry dont know your name), that would be cool. I can tell you already to go ahead and give me the bronze.


Don't sell yourself short. You have to keep your eyes on the Gold. 

My name is Tom.



benny z said:


> what's that? you wanted to be the official benefactor?
> 
> i'm down!


Yes! These speakers are compared to ones costing 2-3 times as much. I will gladly be a benefactor for the cost of VALUE saved.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Tom, I would be honored to have you as the official supplier. However, my system plans have changed, AGAIN. I am going the 'other' route. Yes, horns. I picked up a pair of CD-2's for a good price. besides, when I listed to Eric Stevens Sable (back in the early 90's), it left an impression on me (talk about old school!). Finally, I can somewhat replicate it. Will it come close? who knows.

Black Saph. sorry for the hi-jack. Are you back from vacation yet? How is the repairs on the car?


----------



## benny z

psh...you and rogan...

boooo!!!


----------



## slvrtsunami

What!!!! I at least have to try it to see if I like it!!  If it does not work out for me, then I guess HAT it is. Maybe I can copy your doors! but time will tell.



The only thing that bugs me is that this one I probably will not be able to work on, not enough time and I am just too impatient.

I guess BlackSaph is still on vacation?


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> I guess BlackSaph is still on vacation?


I'm back!!!! 2 weeks of vacation and one week of business out of town. I'm fired up and ready to continue now.


----------



## benny z

can't wait!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Here she is..... back and ready to have her interior ripped apart again. Just like old times.


----------



## slvrtsunami

looking at that hood, only one thing comes to mind, Zaino. Am I right?


----------



## 12v Electronics

Nice paint!! I can't wait to see what the inside will look like with it's upgrade!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> looking at that hood, only one thing comes to mind, Zaino. Am I right?


Nothing but fresh paint my friend. Next weekend I'm going to go crazy with the glaze, wax, etc. I'm actually going to go the clear bra route - I drive freeways all day and the rock chips will make me cry out loud. I do have plenty of Zaino though - good stuff. I also use the Klasse stuff (AIO and SG).


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> Nice paint!! I can't wait to see what the inside will look like with it's upgrade!!


Thanks Tom. Me too....


----------



## slvrtsunami

depending on how things go with the rest of this year, I think I will put a paint job on the list, like yourself the hood has a good amount of rock chips and such. So when are you going to begin!?!


----------



## 12v Electronics

I second the clear bra. I have it on my E92 and I hit a loose tire (from a retread) last year. It hit so hard that it took out my tow hook cover. My bumper and lower air dam was fine. Not even a scratch. 

I drive about 70 miles a day, and the only damage I have is from a rock chip from a dump truck in hte center of my hood. (above the clear bra).

It is well worth the money. IMO, make sure it is a 3m product and check the warranty for yellowing. That is the only thing I worry about. I have had it on since Nov. 2006 with no yellowing or discoloration at all.


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> I second the clear bra. I have it on my E92 and I hit a loose tire (from a retread) last year. It hit so hard that it took out my tow hook cover. My bumper and lower air dam was fine. Not even a scratch.
> 
> I drive about 70 miles a day, and the only damage I have is from a rock chip from a dump truck in hte center of my hood. (above the clear bra).
> 
> It is well worth the money. IMO, make sure it is a 3m product and check the warranty for yellowing. That is the only thing I worry about. I have had it on since Nov. 2006 with no yellowing or discoloration at all.


Thanks for the advice Tom. I'm going that route for sure. I just need to find a good local installer.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> depending on how things go with the rest of this year, I think I will put a paint job on the list, like yourself the hood has a good amount of rock chips and such. So when are you going to begin!?!


Begin the 18th iteration of my audio system? It's already begun. More pics coming later this week.


----------



## 12v Electronics

I won't hijiack this thread any longer, but if you have a local BMW dealer you service through, check with them.

I got mine done through the service dept. for about 1/2 price as the sales dept. wanted. I guess that the sales dept. just wants the commission. Go figure.


----------



## ianbiz

We are back in business


----------



## twista17

yoohoo, more pics of the 18th iteration! 

godd luck with the install and i can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Something came via DHL a couple of days ago..... sorry for the bluriness!


----------



## ianbiz

Me likey.


----------



## 12v Electronics

That stuff looks familiar....


----------



## brandon5069

oh my!

What's the mounting depth on those woofers?


----------



## 12v Electronics

brandon5069 said:


> oh my!
> 
> What's the mounting depth on those woofers?


Don't worry Brandon. He's got room just like you do. You may just need a shoe horn. 

BTW - B.S. Those L6's and the L4's are my 2 favorites. I can't wait to see what you do with them. Coupled withe the L1 Pro's will be awesome. I hope you will show those tweet's off. They are too beautiful to hide.


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> Don't worry Brandon. He's got room just like you do. You may just need a shoe horn.
> 
> BTW - B.S. Those L6's and the L4's are my 2 favorites. I can't wait to see what you do with them. Coupled withe the L1 Pro's will be awesome. I hope you will show those tweet's off. They are too beautiful to hide.


Oh yeah.... a shoe horn will be necessary. however, I'm redesigning the door panel (ala benny).

The L1s will be mounted in custom a-pillars (FG).


----------



## BlackSapphire

OK, a minor update for you guys.

I've decided to build out my doors for the L8s. I'll be doing L4s in the kick panels and L1pros in the A-pillars.

Doitor and Foosman's system were enough to convince me (both of which I got to listen to today).... 

Cheers.


----------



## slvrtsunami

cool, well its not like it hasnt been done before  I MIGHT be doing the same! 

I know, I know, copycat..


----------



## titan

nice car


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> cool, well its not like it hasnt been done before  I MIGHT be doing the same!
> 
> I know, I know, copycat..


I encourage you to!


----------



## quiXilver

Awesome install man!


----------



## BlackSapphire

quiXilver said:


> Awesome install man!


Thanks! Stage II will be mucho better. Check beck ever once in awhile.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Update:

L8s and L4s are on their way - thank you DHL!

Also, I got after my L1pros.... this will make some of you sick - please look away:





























The housings are going to be anodized black for my A-pillar install.


----------



## slvrtsunami

cool...nice touch!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Thank you sir. It turns out that HAT decided to offer black anodized versions temporarily (to test the market). So, others can have what I'm attempting to make without all the heartache. If they turn out to be popular, they will most likely become a regularly stocked item.


----------



## pahhhoul

BlackSapphire said:


> Begin the 18th iteration of my audio system? It's already begun. More pics coming later this week.


18th? that's it? I thought it was more like 127 and a half.


----------



## benny z

any progress on the door baffles?


----------



## BlackSapphire

benny z said:


> any progress on the door baffles?


No, why? You got pics for me? 

In all seriousness, I won't be able to start on them until I get my L8s (on their way). Then, about the time I get them, I head out to London, UK for a week. When I get back, I'm ALL over it.


----------



## BlackSapphire

pahhhoul said:


> 18th? that's it? I thought it was more like 127 and a half.


Oh Paul..... it's a good thing I like you.


----------



## slvrtsunami

It doesn't matter how times it is. I would continue till my car falls apart. OK, maybe not. I do believe there should be a support group for this addiction.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> OK, a minor update for you guys.
> 
> I've decided to build out my doors for the L8s. I'll be doing L4s in the kick panels and L1pros in the A-pillars.


That should sound REALLY good.



BlackSapphire said:


> Doitor and Foosman's system were enough to convince me (both of which I got to listen to today)....
> 
> Cheers.


Now don't blame me on you shopping spree.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> That should sound REALLY good.


I have no doubt that it will 



doitor said:


> Now don't blame me on you shopping spree.
> 
> Jorge.



Oh heavens no... you're too nice of a person to be 'mad' at. 

Let's just say I had my eyes 'opened' a tad.


----------



## jonnyanalog

for real yo!!! 
Jorge and Foos' cars were incredible. They got me hooked on HATs too. just need to get eh cheddar together to get them!!!
Black Saph. if you need any help with yer install by all means call me!!! I'll be more than happy to help and live vicariously through your install.


----------



## BlackSapphire

jonnyanalog said:


> for real yo!!!
> Jorge and Foos' cars were incredible. They got me hooked on HATs too. just need to get eh cheddar together to get them!!!
> Black Saph. if you need any help with yer install by all means call me!!! I'll be more than happy to help and live vicariously through your install.


If you want to come hang out some weekend day while I build, you're MORE than welcome. I could always use an extra hand and someone to BS with. A second set of eyes is always welcome.


----------



## BlackSapphire

OK..... the latest purchases:

Alpine IVA-W505
Alpine PXA-H701
Janus Designs E39 bezel kit
PAC SWI-JACK steering wheel control unit
Speaker wire....

Off to look for some techflex (not sure on sizes though - I always guess too big!)


----------



## 12v Electronics

Now you are going to have to add to your signature. I'm not sure it will fit on one page.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Where did you get the Janus Design? I hope not from their website!! 119 Euro's? That's about $185!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Where did you get the Janus Design? I hope not from their website!! 119 Euro's? That's about $185!!!!!!


Yup.. from their website.


----------



## slvrtsunami

WOW, good for you! I would have investigated in London, maybe a little less. Looks sweet. I just went with the BMW single din adapter. too much


----------



## BlackSapphire

Yes, way too expensive. But, I just don't have time to make everything. So, I'm paying a premium because of that.

I was going to do single DIN but I need/want the H701 due to going 4-way. The 9887 won't control the H701 directly. Now you're looking at the C701 controller (another DIN sized face plate). So.... I went this route for the integrated solution. Now if Alpine would just release their darn optical cables for these!


----------



## slvrtsunami

makes sense. I am assuming that Alpine is using proprietary connectors so you can only use the alpine cables....bummer. the double units are going to look good in that dash, but its a bit too busy for me.


----------



## 12v Electronics

I am not the Alpine pro, but I think the new HU he chose is a great idea. After looking into it's capabilities it will be AWESOME.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> makes sense. I am assuming that Alpine is using proprietary connectors so you can only use the alpine cables....bummer. the double units are going to look good in that dash, but its a bit too busy for me.


Believe me... I fought against it for so long. However, going 4-way presents all sorts of issues to work out. I wanted to stick with the stock head unit for the stealth aspect but once I heard of _potentially_ noisy analog inputs on the H701, I had to look at other options. Also, the fact that I can control the H701 directly from this screen makes it a plus for me as well. That's something you can't do with the 9887 single DIN unit.

If I was going 3-way, I wouldn't have to worry about a lot of this since the processing in the HU of a 9887, for example, would be fine.

All of this is so that I can be fully active and fully adjustable.


----------



## benny z

i still think you should get some zap dc amps, the oem symbilink transmitter, and be done with it.


----------



## slvrtsunami

No matter which way one chooses to process their information, the two important things would be that the music is reproduced accurately and that the vehicle owner enjoys the accurately reproduced music. Case in point, BlackSaph, Benny and myself have ultimately chosen three different ways to get the 'job' done. Gotta love it.

Black, the 505/701 combo is proving to be a proven combo. I think more so than the finicky F1 status equipment.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> No matter which way one chooses to process their information, the two important things would be that the music is reproduced accurately and that the vehicle owner enjoys the accurately reproduced music. Case in point, BlackSaph, Benny and myself have ultimately chosen three different ways to get the 'job' done. Gotta love it.
> 
> Black, the 505/701 combo is proving to be a proven combo. I think more so than the finicky F1 status equipment.


I totally agree. This hobby would be boring if there was only one way to skin the cat!!!!


----------



## benny z

yeah, tis true.

and then once you're happy as pie, something else will catch your eye.

oh noes! here i goes!

so blacksapph - something interesting i found last night while measuring speaker distances... the sub is actually 4" closer to me than the pass side midbass! the pass side midbass is the furthest speaker away. curious if you come up with the same measurement!


----------



## slvrtsunami

so it's true. Width is more important than length!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> so it's true. Width is more important than length!!


:blush:


----------



## slvrtsunami

Are you keeping the amps the same or did I miss the memo? I ended up with 2 Zed Gladius and a Deuce.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Are you keeping the amps the same or did I miss the memo? I ended up with 2 Zed Gladius and a Deuce.


VERY nice choice! I may pick up a Zed as well.

I am keeping the 450/4 and the 500/1. I'll be adding a third 2 channel amplifier to power either the L4s or L8s.


----------



## ssmith100

Black,

Pick you up a used 300/2. There all over e-bay cheap. I picked up a 250/1 for my Lexus coupe a few weeks ago for $100.00.

Shane


----------



## BlackSapphire

ssmith100 said:


> Black,
> 
> Pick you up a used 300/2. There all over e-bay cheap. I picked up a 250/1 for my Lexus coupe a few weeks ago for $100.00.
> 
> Shane


I seriously considered that. However, I wanted to send 200w RMS to the L8s. So, I'm trying something else in the interim. I bought a BNIB PG Xenon X200.2 - it's an underrated 200w/channel into 4 ohms. That should get them moving.  If I don't like it, you'll find it in the FS section soon. lol


----------



## Tonyguy

so whats up with any new pics? i haven't seen any in a while.


----------



## BlackSapphire

No pics because there's nothing to see yet. I haven't actually _done_ anything for awhile but order gear and plan. I received my L8s and L4s today. I'd take pictures but there are a million on here already (check Doitor's install thread). I am going out of town Saturday for 1 week. Now that I have some drivers, I'll start building when I get back.


----------



## slvrtsunami

hopefully the dollar is a little stronger. Look forward to the build pics.


----------



## ianbiz

I so cant wait for the pics of the build.


----------



## BlackSapphire

OK, here's a long overdue update for you guys.

I got my car BACK from the body shop last night (for the 3rd time) and I think it's done to my standards finally.

Today I picked up my HAT L1pros bodies from the anodizer. They came out really well. Due to the fact that they are black, I couldn't get very good pictures. Suffice to say, I'm happy with them. I think I paid too much to have it done but that's a different story altogether.

Now I just have to reassemble them!







































Here are a few pics of some other goodies that are just sitting in the way. Those L8s/L4s are calling me!!!!!






































Also pictured above are some MORE Damplifier Pro (Second Skin FTW) as well as a PG Xenon x200.2 that will be powering the L8s.

Let's see.....what's next?

I also received a package from the motherland today (Germany) containing some goodies from Janus designs. It's a bezel and mounting kit for the BMW E39.






































Build pics coming shortly!


----------



## PScalfano

Very nice. Where are you planning on placing the L1 pros?


----------



## BlackSapphire

They are going into some custom fiberglassed a-pillars.


----------



## slvrtsunami

now I can see why the Janus kit was soooo $$$. My single din kit had none of that! Hurry up already, wanna see the finished product!

"YOU WILL PUT THE L8 IN A BOX AND SHIP THEM TO ME!!!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

The L1pros assembled and 100% functional:


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> now I can see why the Janus kit was soooo $$$. My single din kit had none of that! Hurry up already, wanna see the finished product!
> 
> "YOU WILL PUT THE L8 IN A BOX AND SHIP THEM TO ME!!!!


LMAO... your subliminal messages are a riot!

By the way, this Janus piece is HEAVY! The plastic is very solid, very thick, it's got metal guts with metal studs, etc. It's REALLY built well IMO.


----------



## slvrtsunami

looks like it!! PM or send me the info on them....I might want to kick down the $$$ and get one do you think they have a single din version?


----------



## BlackSapphire

By the way Silver, here are some more pics of the Double-DIN kit.





































There is a little bit of surface oil on the paint. The pattern you see on there was the paper towels it was wrapped in. Flashes show everything.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> looks like it!! PM or send me the info on them....I might want to kick down the $$$ and get one do you think they have a single din version?


Just double-DIN I think.

http://www.janus-design.net/english/e39doubledin/index.php


----------



## slvrtsunami

yeah, your right. Just double din. I can now see the kit is worth it. Oh well, I guess I just have to wait for the L8's your going to send to me to get here.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Another update! This is insane!

I received my head unit today. I shoved it into the bezel to see what the finished product would like (more or less).

Me likey.

Here's some eye candy for ya:


----------



## slvrtsunami

ok, so what is that phrase? "pure sex"... they should have a smiley for jealousy. I KNEW I should have went with a double din!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Silver.... the wife will NOT understand.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Yeah, pretty much figured that out when she finally listened to the car, with her own music, and didnt notice anything substantial. I had to mention things to her. I wouldn't say she had a blank stare as I was talking, but pretty darn close. looking forward to pics of your build, since mine and Benny's is pretty much done. Although I will be talking to my wife about changing the trunk layout to hopefully regain some of the trunk back. Mybe I will try IB with the twelves and if that doesn't work try to pick up some IB 15's . Not 100% sure, gotta give it some time.

Hoosh


----------



## BlackSapphire

Some of today's fun. Mocking up the new receiver. Major surgery required. All is well. Don't mind the grubby hand prints. Also, I notice a crack in my center vent (above the Alpine) - something else to fix I guess.

Oh, also pics of how I integrated the Passport remote into the dash. Looks clean IMO.
























































I've still got some work to do to get it perfectly centered and flushed out. This was just a trial fit for depth.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Is that surgery only for double din units? I think my radio went up high enough not needing surgery?


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Is that surgery only for double din units? I think my radio went up high enough not needing surgery?


Correct, only needed for Double-DIN.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Another small update for you.....

I mounted the MID (Multi-Information-Display) into the glove compartment with some nice hex bolts and made up a pigtail to extend the wiring. What's awesome is that the MID is EXACTLY (to the millimeter) the same size as the inside of the compartment (well, it's small enough to slide in there - barely). It really works out quite well.


----------



## jonnyanalog

yer double din kit looks sweet!!!! is it painted or is it molded that way? it almost looks like soft touch paint.


----------



## BlackSapphire

jonnyanalog said:


> yer double din kit looks sweet!!!! is it painted or is it molded that way? it almost looks like soft touch paint.


Thank you sir. It's molded then painted.  It is soft touch. It matches the other plastics in the car and almost feels rubberized.


----------



## slvrtsunami

remind me why you kept the MID? is it for the computer to still function?


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> remind me why you kept the MID? is it for the computer to still function?


Yes sir. If you remove the MID in a High OBC equipped E39, you lose all ability to set your date/time, reset trip odometers, mileage averages, speed averages, etc.... So, either you just lose those things or you relocate the MID to keep the functionality. By just having it plugged in, I'll still be able to reset things as well as access it all via the stalk on the steering column. Remember that you can still see all of the output on the instrument cluster. The MID doesn't need to be seen, just plugged in. When the glove compartment is re-installed, you almost don't even notice the MID in there - it's tucked away nicely.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Well, at least your model year had it. Mine was all incorporated in the large 4:3 screen and controller. Didnt have the MID. Besides, did not feel like spending the $$ to retrofit it. I would much rather spend the $$ for the newer headlight assembly, aka angel eyes.


----------



## jonnyanalog

are you going for a 2 seat setup or 1 seat?


----------



## ssmith100

Black,

You do good work bro. I like how you did the MID in the glovebox. I lost all that in my "V" when I went to the 505. Miss it sometimes.

Shane


----------



## BlackSapphire

jonnyanalog said:


> are you going for a 2 seat setup or 1 seat?


2 seat



ssmith100 said:


> Black,
> 
> You do good work bro. I like how you did the MID in the glovebox. I lost all that in my "V" when I went to the 505. Miss it sometimes.
> 
> Shane


Thank you Shane! I ran without the MID two installs ago and I ended up missing it as well. SO..... I swore I would work it in somehow.


----------



## Megalomaniac

where did you actually mount the radar/laser detector?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> where did you actually mount the radar/laser detector?


It's in the usual high-windshield position (tucked against the rear view mirror), running in dark mode.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Maybe I will eventually put my detector up there also. I just don't have a fancy remote like you do .

Saph, you didn't by "chance" make two sets of the door panels,did you? Or have a template for them? I am seriously considering going the 8" route.


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> It's in the usual high-windshield position (tucked against the rear view mirror), running in dark mode.


Do you know if the 8500 or 8500 x50(not the 9500) is dramatically better than the 7500? I am in the market for one myself. Id get a valentine one but it occured to me my window tint has the metallic film so that rear sensor would render me useless.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> Maybe I will eventually put my detector up there also. I just don't have a fancy remote like you do .
> 
> Saph, you didn't by "chance" make two sets of the door panels,did you? Or have a template for them? I am seriously considering going the 8" route.


I haven't made the first set yet. I just got back into town (was in San Francisco all week) and I've been working on getting some things worked out with the mounting on the W505. Work's been busy lately as well so the install is slow going.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> Do you know if the 8500 or 8500 x50(not the 9500) is dramatically better than the 7500? I am in the market for one myself. Id get a valentine one but it occured to me my window tint has the metallic film so that rear sensor would render me useless.


I really can't comment since the only one I've used is the 8500 x50. I would hope that they improve things as they go but who knows.


----------



## slvrtsunami

BlackSapphire said:


> I haven't made the first set yet. I just got back into town (was in San Francisco all week) and I've been working on getting some things worked out with the mounting on the W505. Work's been busy lately as well so the install is slow going.


 
SOooo, if you 'happen' to make an extra set, would you consider selling me them?? I am in no hurry....


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> I really can't comment since the only one I've used is the 8500 x50. I would hope that they improve things as they go but who knows.



Hmm how long have you used the 8500 x50? Are you satisfied thus far?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> Hmm how long have you used the 8500 x50? Are you satisfied thus far?


I've had it about 18 months I think. No tickets so far  It's saved my ass a few times.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Messed around with a system diagram tonight (since it seems to be the thing to do).

Any major flaws with the plan here?


----------



## slvrtsunami

looks good to me, nice use of actual product pics. I don't think there are any of Zed's pics like that.
















must be pretty bored!


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> must be pretty bored!


It didn't take long....  I have to use Visio at work all the time.

I'm at the wiring phase..... so, I figured it was time for a working document.


----------



## slvrtsunami

BlackSapphire said:


> It didn't take long....  I have to use Visio at work all the time.
> 
> I'm at the wiring phase..... so, I figured it was time for a working document.


yeah, like _you _need help with the document. Just get it done and post more pics....I need more ideas as to how I am going to redo my trunk.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Can anyone verify my Ai-NET cabling? I think I read that it had to go through the Sirius tuner to make it work properly.


----------



## BlackSapphire

My W505 optical cable comes in tomorrow. So, I'll be able to tear some things up and start the real wiring of this thing.


----------



## 12v Electronics

It's about time!!

I would not buy from that seller anymore if I were you.


----------



## BlackSapphire

12v Electronics said:


> It's about time!!
> 
> I would not buy from that seller anymore if I were you.


Yeah, it's a little like taking the 'slow girl' to the prom because she's got a kickin' body.


----------



## Megalomaniac

What are you going to work on this weekend?


----------



## slvrtsunami

Megalomaniac said:


> What are you going to work on this weekend?


My door panels for the 8's!!


----------



## benny z

BlackSapphire said:


> Yeah, it's a little like taking the 'slow girl' to the prom because she's got a kickin' body.


lmfao

!!!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> What are you going to work on this weekend?


Unfortunately, nothing. I have to fly to San Jose on Sunday (be back Friday afternoon) and my son has a soccer game on Sat. I would be hung if I spent the hours remaining in the garage.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Great looking car and install!


----------



## slvrtsunami

ok, so its been three weeks or so.. I hopw you have had time to work on your wiring some and get things rolling again. 

Somebody had to administer CPR to this thread!


----------



## powerbass1267

Looking pretty good.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Oh silver.... how dare you! 

In all seriousness, I'm just now getting back into the swing of things... expect progress finally. I know, I suck. However, lots of job and family stuff going on this summer. No excuses now... it's nice outside and I haven't had tunes for 6 months!!!!!


----------



## seddon

BlackSapphire said:


> Messed around with a system diagram tonight (since it seems to be the thing to do).
> 
> Any major flaws with the plan here?


Damm that's a serious set Black.


----------



## BlackSapphire

seddon said:


> Damm that's a serious set Black.


Man, if I could just get it all out of boxes, I'd be set.


----------



## slvrtsunami

You are very welcome. I just had to make sure my door panels will eventually be finished. Trust me, I know all about the family and work thing. Actually mostly work. Anyway, progress is a good thing, I think if I was without tunes for six months I would either be very easily irritated or be driving the heck out of the car and try to enjoy the melodious sounds of the V-8 exhaust.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Do you really think the l1 pro was necessary since you are 4 way?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> Do you really think the l1 pro was necessary since you are 4 way?


Not 'necessary' per se. However, I wanted the additional range to play with and who knows if the 'next' system will be 3-way, 4-way, etc....


----------



## slvrtsunami

That's what I like...always thinking ahead! now how about some progress pics...need new ideas for the trunk. BTW, are you done with the panels yet?


----------



## DonovanM

BlackSapphire said:


> Can anyone verify my Ai-NET cabling? I think I read that it had to go through the Sirius tuner to make it work properly.


Yes... not enough power on the L8's 

Bump on this thread! Great install in a car that begs me not to want it


----------



## BlackSapphire

That car is for sale now. :surprised:


----------



## R2dMax

BlackSapphire said:


> That car is for sale now. :surprised:


Wow! the progression on your systems is very impressive. Did you rewire the car or are you familiar with the factory speaker wire colors. Also, did you have to extend the wires on the MID to get it to the glove box>?


----------



## BlackSapphire

R2dMax said:


> Wow! the progression on your systems is very impressive. Did you rewire the car or are you familiar with the factory speaker wire colors. Also, did you have to extend the wires on the MID to get it to the glove box>?


Good day. For the MID relocation, I did have to extend the wires a few feet. I am familiar with the factory wiring scheme. BMW actually uses fairly nice twisted pair speaker wire and there's not reason to replace it unless you're just overly-anal IMO.

A parting shot:


----------



## slvrtsunami

so Im late to the party. Why selling the car? You have a PM.


----------



## BlackSapphire

slvrtsunami said:


> so Im late to the party. Why selling the car? You have a PM.


Will reply shortly.


----------



## ganesht

how is the sound quality of the sub since its firing into the cabin?

i was under the impression that the best sq would be from having it fire towards the back of the car?


----------



## slvrtsunami

ganesht said:


> how is the sound quality of the sub since its firing into the cabin?
> 
> i was under the impression that the best sq would be from having it fire towards the back of the car?


 
I think he actually sold his BMW. I have a similar chassis 5 series, and I am firing mine up through the rear deck in an IB setup and I think it sounds pretty darn good. IB's are never meant for hardcore SPL, but it gets plenty loud enough and really nice and LOW.


----------



## ganesht

im guessing most people following this thread have e39s.. just wondering if anyone knew if it was better to fire via the ski pass or just have the subs facing the trunk..


----------



## slvrtsunami

Well, Generally speaking, the trunks of E39's are very well isolated; so I would have to recommend going through the ski pass. Generally all BMW's have a well isolated trunk, thats why IB works so well in them. Good luck and happy listening.


----------



## RPLB2000

Nice work. We have a few things in common; I am also an "Old School" car audio enthusiast...from the late 80s/early 90s and dissapointed that I cant easily turn to a handful of name brands and still trust in their products, oh well - mergers happen for a reason, I guess. 
I also own an 03 530 that I am currently planning a system for.
I am impressed with BMWs factory wiring (the twisted pair will reamain in my car) and the look of the factory HU so those two will stay, I do however want to upgrade the speakers and power them with the Precision Power amp I am soon to remove from my last vehicle.
My question is this, How do I get a clean full range signal out the factory wiring and through a LOC to run through my amps and into my new speakers? (which were going to be MB Quart.....now Im not so sure about MB anymore though)


----------



## slvrtsunami

Which radio do you have? DSP?? What are you planning as far speakers now that MB Quart is questionable?


----------



## RPLB2000

I have a non-DSP car and Im still undecided on the speakers but Im considering JL Audio, MB Quart and BSW, I guess. I would like to keep the factory wiring and drop in replacement speakers in the front doors but I havent found any 3 way components. What speakers to do you recommend?

*Ideally the system will be* :
new front door speakers (to be determined)
Precision Power Amp (from my last car) to power front door speakers

new rear deck speakers (MB Quarts I took out of my last car)
Sony Amp (from my last car) to power rear deck speakers

Rockford Fosgate Sealed Subwoofer box (2 Puch 10") (from my last car)
Subwoofer amp (to be determined)

DICE Ipod interfacde (already installed)


----------



## 12v Electronics

RPLB2000 said:


> I have a non-DSP car and Im still undecided on the speakers but Im considering JL Audio, MB Quart and BSW, I guess. I would like to keep the factory wiring and drop in replacement speakers in the front doors but I havent found any 3 way components. What speakers to do you recommend?
> 
> *Ideally the system will be* :
> new front door speakers (to be determined)
> Precision Power Amp (from my last car) to power front door speakers
> 
> new rear deck speakers (MB Quarts I took out of my last car)
> Sony Amp (from my last car) to power rear deck speakers
> 
> Rockford Fosgate Sealed Subwoofer box (2 Puch 10") (from my last car)
> Subwoofer amp (to be determined)
> 
> DICE Ipod interfacde (already installed)


We make front door speaker baffles for the E39 BMW that will allow you to fit most component sets up to 6 3/4" in them without cutting or drilling into your car. We make them for the Hybrid Audio Clarus and Imagine speakers, but can make them to your specs. I can also answer your other questions. Please contact me seperately so we don't clog up silverstunami's thread.


----------

